# fish for sale



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

Fish for sell

Silver angels buck apiece or 12 for ten most are vail tail. Nickel to quarter size. pic is of the dad. 


6 Huge bleeding heart tetras 15 bucks


6 Robert Eye tetras 12 bucks

All 12 bleeding hearts and robert eyes for $25

3-4 inch common pleco $4


2 golden barbs $2 takes them both


1 silver dollar about dollar coin size $4


Pair of red guppies $3


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Those are some good prices, especially on the Tetra group!


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

Burks said:


> Those are some good prices, especially on the Tetra group!


You need them i will be in Toledo this weekend (10-11)?


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Sadly all my tanks are filled.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Burks said:


> Sadly all my tanks are filled.


So get another tank


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

MatPat said:


> So get another tank


No problem if you donate the money.


----------

